# PC does not boot but cpu fan is on



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

My pc is budget compaq PC1710NX(5 yrs old). For last 2 days, behaving strangely. Initially, when I switch the power on, just light(LED) was on. Hard power off but did not work.Then I switched by pulling power cord off&on. Later it was working good again.

Today, I started the PC then nothing happened on the monitor. But the cpu fans spins continuously. (I think usually cpu fan starts for a few secs making a bit louder noise and then settles to spin smoothly). Physial power off from wall did not help. 

Removed all 4 dimms and tried, same story.

I've data that I didn't back up for a few months. Is the PC POS now? What can I do to check to troubleshoot? mobo crashed or harddrive crashed? no bios screen appears, not a sound.

TIA. Appreciate all the help.

Ram


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC (if equipped)
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics 

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

Is battery needed to be replaced for x years like 5-6?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can easily test the battery if you have a multimeter.


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

I reset battery as well as cmos jumpers. Disconnected graphics card. disconnected dram. Still same issue. Additional thing is that a beeping alarm coming out, I believe from psu. fan is still running continuously. Could alarm be due to faulty psu or battery? if psu is faulty, fan or led should not get juice, right?

I will try with spare psu i have.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there a pattern to the beeps? How many? This will help during troubleshooting.


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

No beeps at all.

Checked cpu. Measured all volts on P1 20pin. All volts are measing as needed - 12v:12.28, 5v:5.13, 3.3v:3.31. ATX12v1 rail is also fine. 
- Measured battery CR2032: 3v per specs. 
- Reset CMOS pins.
- Disconnected all devices, ram, connectors etc.

LED is on and just stares at me. No blinks or beeps.
Is mobo dead or processor? Is bios screwed up?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Additional thing is that a beeping alarm coming out, I believe from psu.


Are you still getting this alarm sound?

Have you been able to test with a spare PSU yet?


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


It's compaq SR1750NX pc. 7600GS video card(upg), 4gb ram(upg), Bestec BST ATX 12Z 250W PSU, AMD Athlon Sempron 3400 socket 939 processor, Asus A8AE-LE M/board(AmberineM-GL6E HP specific), 250gb Maxtor sata h/d.
Bios I am not exactly sure, per hp web site it is A8AE-LE Motherboard BIOS 3.15. I don't know how to go about "check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures". 
I verified that psu is working, verified volts in P1 20pin, h/d is working. Disconnected 7600gs, h/d, ram. I don't hear any bleeps that I usually hear when I switch on. Appreciate any suggestions.

Not yet tried with spare psu. Hunch is psu is not issue as I can get in +12v etc. Generally, when I switch on, cpu fan goes at full speed and after few secs, it goes to smooth speed. It now stays at full speed. 
What I don't know to check is if mobo or processor is POS. I don't see any leaks on capacitors.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bestec PSU's are very poor quality and prone to failure so that would have to be a prime suspect.
I'm more than surprised it has survived for 4 yrs.
The PSU fan runs at full RPM until the PC can reach the Bios.


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Bestec PSU's are very poor quality and prone to failure so that would have to be a prime suspect.
> I'm more than surprised it has survived for 4 yrs.
> The PSU fan runs at full RPM until the PC can reach the Bios.


I agree based on reviews. But when I check on volts in P1 20pins, I get as per specs. So, I thought PSU should be good. Do you think, the psu is still bad? I will verify anyway to isolate with spare psu i got.

I tested with spare PSU. same situation. Based on your comment, the PC is not reaching Bios. Could you suggest remedy?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Check for any bulged capacitors on the motherboard.

Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Testing the PSU with no load is inconclusive. Checking the Mobo would also be advisable as those PSU's, as well as any other low quality underpowered PSU, are not above taking other hardware with them when they fail.


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

do you mean I should connect h/d or memory with new psu? I thought passive testing with no load, at least I should hear some sounds when I connect. Also,when I connect old or new psu, the I/O switch in front is not functioning whether I hold on to it for a few sec or not. There is no burnt smell or marks anywhere so far.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

No beep usually indicates a dead motherboard. Remove all the ram and it should beep, if not then check the motherboard for bad caps.


----------



## rkuppa (May 19, 2008)

Seems MB goes down the drain! wa wa wa ...


----------

